# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Arap ülkelerinde misyonerlik faaliyetleri giderek artıyor

## ceydaaa

fasli-mahkumlar-hiristiyanlastiriliyor.jpgDr. Hani Sıbainin müdürü olduğu El Makrizi Tarih Araştırmaları Merkezine ulaşan bir video Fas hapishanelerindeki mahkumları hedef alan misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin boyutlarını gösterir nitelikte.

3 dakikalık videoda Fasın Sela-II hapishanesinde tutuklu Yasin Bouhnti isimli mahkum, sıradan mahkumların nasıl Hıristiyanlaştırılmaya çalışıldığını ve Kuran-ı Kerime saygısızlık yapıldığını anlatıyor. Bouhnti, elinde gösterdiği kağıdın misyoner bir komite tarafından sıradan mahkumlara dağıtıldığını, hapishane idaresinin bu komiteye hapishaneye girme izni verdiğini, kendi inançlarının çok güçlü olduğu bilindiği için ise Hıristiyan misyonerlerin kendilerine gelmediklerini belirtiyor.

Mahkumların bu kağıdı göstererek bizi Hıristiyanlaştırmak için Hıristiyanlar geldi dediklerine işaret ediyor. Daha sonra eline bir Mushaf alarak içini açıp gösteriyor. Parçalanmış bu Mushafın da tuvalete atıldığını ve çöplerin arasında bulunduğunu söylüyor.

Defne Bayrak / İncanews

----------

